# Divinity Maltese



## jennwask (Oct 13, 2008)

Well I just wanted to thank everyone for their thoughts on my posting of a particular breeder I was considering puppies from....my patience has FINALLY paid off....I am getting a baby girl from Claudia's Divinity Maltese!! I am soooo excited, her babies are soooo beautiful on her webiste and I just cannot wait! She is 5 weeks old today...when I inquired several months back, her puppies go so fast that I wasn't able to get one at that time BUT low and behold, this time it worked out!! Soooo I am so glad I didn't rush into another breeder, because I really loved the look of her babies as well as everything I read about her and her breeding program. Claudia was kind enough to confirm receipt of my deposit today so I can finally relax a bit and know that my new baby girl will be coming home to Maryland in about 7 weeks!!!

I just had to share and as I mentioned in my one and only other previous post, I read SM EVERY day but just haven't posted....I will def. share my little girl when she arrives w/ everyone....I currently have a boy Maltese who will be 15 the end of Feb and is doing very, very well and I just love him to pieces...I cannot wait to spoil this baby girl the same as i do him!!

Thank you all again for all of your knowledgeable information and assistance...I cannot tell you all how many times I have used the breeder referral links on this site in the past months!!! It has been a huge help in my venture!!! :chili:


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

Congrats. on your new baby girl. Can't wait to see pictures :wub:


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

How Exciting!!! Congratulations! I hope the 7 weeks go by FAST for you!


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

If I were a breeder (& I'm definitely not), someone who had raised their Maltese to 15 yo, would be at the top of my list to get one of my puppies. Congratulations. Nothing like a new puppy to start the new year.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Congratulations! :cheer:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Congratulations!!! I am so glad you found your special little one~~~ Please post pics when you get her!!!


----------



## jennwask (Oct 13, 2008)

Thank you so much! He is an AWESOME boy and many will tell you I treat him better than my husband, lol. I've had him since he was a baby and he has been through so much of my life with me!!! I only can hope and pray we have a few more years left together and I cannot wait for him to meet his new baby sister and spoil her just as much!!!

Thanks again!


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)




----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Congrats! arty: Tango & Tillie both came from Divinity Maltese. Claudia is a wonderful lady & I've been so happy that I got both of my Malts from her. I can't wait to see pictures of your new baby girl!


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

CONGRATS!!!! I cant wait to see pictures of your little one :wub:


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Congratulations , best of luck!! :clap: :dothewave: :clap:


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

You should post pictures of your old man! There aren't very many that make it that long.


----------



## widgeon (Apr 23, 2007)

Congratulations!!!!!! I can't wait to see pictures.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

QUOTE (jennwask @ Jan 2 2009, 06:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=697822


> Well I just wanted to thank everyone for their thoughts on my posting of a particular breeder I was considering puppies from....my patience has FINALLY paid off....I am getting a baby girl from Claudia's Divinity Maltese!! I am soooo excited, her babies are soooo beautiful on her webiste and I just cannot wait! She is 5 weeks old today...when I inquired several months back, her puppies go so fast that I wasn't able to get one at that time BUT low and behold, this time it worked out!! Soooo I am so glad I didn't rush into another breeder, because I really loved the look of her babies as well as everything I read about her and her breeding program. Claudia was kind enough to confirm receipt of my deposit today so I can finally relax a bit and know that my new baby girl will be coming home to Maryland in about 7 weeks!!!
> 
> I just had to share and as I mentioned in my one and only other previous post, I read SM EVERY day but just haven't posted....I will def. share my little girl when she arrives w/ everyone....I currently have a boy Maltese who will be 15 the end of Feb and is doing very, very well and I just love him to pieces...I cannot wait to spoil this baby girl the same as i do him!!
> 
> Thank you all again for all of your knowledgeable information and assistance...I cannot tell you all how many times I have used the breeder referral links on this site in the past months!!! It has been a huge help in my venture!!! :chili:[/B]


I'm glad to hear your news and see that you are posting! New babies are so wonderful! I am not familiar with Divinity, but their website is great except it doesn't say where they are. Where are they located? Their dogs look wonderful.

My first Maltese, Frosty, was 15+ when he went to the Rainbow Bridge. Now Shoni is 19 mos. and thriving. Once you have one of these angels you are hooked! Congratulations on your 2nd little one and welcome to the group! :Welcome 2:


----------



## Lois1103 (Oct 11, 2006)

Congratulations and welcome to SM! I hope the weeks pass quickly for you!


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

QUOTE (Furbaby's Mommie @ Jan 3 2009, 11:38 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=698159


> QUOTE (jennwask @ Jan 2 2009, 06:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=697822





> Well I just wanted to thank everyone for their thoughts on my posting of a particular breeder I was considering puppies from....my patience has FINALLY paid off....I am getting a baby girl from Claudia's Divinity Maltese!! I am soooo excited, her babies are soooo beautiful on her webiste and I just cannot wait! She is 5 weeks old today...when I inquired several months back, her puppies go so fast that I wasn't able to get one at that time BUT low and behold, this time it worked out!! Soooo I am so glad I didn't rush into another breeder, because I really loved the look of her babies as well as everything I read about her and her breeding program. Claudia was kind enough to confirm receipt of my deposit today so I can finally relax a bit and know that my new baby girl will be coming home to Maryland in about 7 weeks!!!
> 
> I just had to share and as I mentioned in my one and only other previous post, I read SM EVERY day but just haven't posted....I will def. share my little girl when she arrives w/ everyone....I currently have a boy Maltese who will be 15 the end of Feb and is doing very, very well and I just love him to pieces...I cannot wait to spoil this baby girl the same as i do him!!
> 
> Thank you all again for all of your knowledgeable information and assistance...I cannot tell you all how many times I have used the breeder referral links on this site in the past months!!! It has been a huge help in my venture!!! :chili:[/B]


I'm glad to hear your news and see that you are posting! New babies are so wonderful! I am not familiar with Divinity, but their website is great except it doesn't say where they are. Where are they located? Their dogs look wonderful.

My first Maltese, Frosty, was 15+ when he went to the Rainbow Bridge. Now Shoni is 19 mos. and thriving. Once you have one of these angels you are hooked! Congratulations on your 2nd little one and welcome to the group! :Welcome 2:
[/B][/QUOTE]

Divinity is northwest of Fort Worth in Texas.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Congratulations on your new baby, i hope the 7 weeks fly by. :cheer: 
What part of Maryland are you in, i'm from Baltimore.


----------



## jennwask (Oct 13, 2008)

Ok, some have asked for a pictuers of my boy, who will be 15 the end of Feb...I have figured out how to get a pic of him under my name, but cannot figure out how to post pictures???? If anyone can help me, I'll be happy to post a few...and I guess under a new topic would be more appropriate.....I'm not that great w/ uploading things, but I'll do my best!!!!

Thanks again!

Jenn


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

First, *CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!! *

Have you tried external photo posting sites? You can link the URL to post onto SM here. Another way is to add pictures under your gallery (My albums option on top of your screen). 

The best and easiest way is to become a SM member- this way you can upload all images directly from your computer, among other perks.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Congratulations on your new addition. I can't wait to see pics. Perhaps we can have a Maryland Maltese Meetup when your new one arrives and settles in.


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Congratulations! Can't wait until you figure out the picture thing - Godiva Goddess is right - the easiest way by far is to become a paid member
and upload directly from your computer - even a computer retard :brownbag: like me can do that!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

Congrats!! Dont forget to post pics


----------



## jennwask (Oct 13, 2008)

Well, it's been a while since I've posted an update, but I'm sooo excited....my new baby girl comes home NEXT THURSDAY!!!! March 5th!!! I will be picking her up from the airport!! I CANNOT WAIT...these past few weeks have gone soooo slow....I'm going to try to post her 12 week old picture Claudia took for me this past weekend....I hope it shows up...she is just a doll baby & I cannot wait to hold this little squiry & give her lot's and lot's of hugs...her name is Miley!!


[attachment=49038:12_Weeks_1_lb_7_oz.bmp]

[attachment=49039:12_Weeks..._7_oz_II.bmp]


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

She is gorgeous! Have you picked out a name yet?


----------



## jennwask (Oct 13, 2008)

THANK YOU!! We named her "Miley"...I cannot wait....she was 12 weeks this past Friday and will be almost 14 when I get her!!!!


----------



## tigerpawswhit (Aug 7, 2008)

Congratulations!!! I have been looking on Divinity's website and saw the video they have posted of Smoochie and Miley playing together. She is an absolute doll and I can't wait to see more pictures of her!


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

hooooray!! how exciting, and she is gorgeous :wub: 

the buttercup approves as well, as she hopes there are more oriole maltese on her favorite forum  
(okay there may not be MANY o's fans, but the few there are... we are GREAT friends! LOL)


noselicks from the buttercup~~~~

ann marie


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

She is beautiful. I am excited for you.


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Congratulations!! Remember we like a lot of baby pictures!!!


----------



## anouk (Nov 3, 2006)

Congrats! She's precious :wub:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

The little video of her is precious on the Divinity site. She has some sweet pedigrees too.


----------



## Reillies_mom (Jan 29, 2009)

OH MY GOODNESS!! I sure hope time flies for you - until next Thursday....she is precious


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

Oh my heaven's is she precious! You are absolutely right, she is a doll baby. Oh you must be so excited! Congratulations on getting this beautiful baby girl!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

:aktion033: :chili: :aktion033: How exciting!!! She's absolutely gorgeous!!! What a precious little baby doll face!!!

Now keep busy so the week will fly by. :thumbsup: 

Do you have everything you need on hand and ready for her arrival?


----------



## jennwask (Oct 13, 2008)

Thank you, I love that video! And now I also see Claudia posted Miley (the 1st pic) under the puppy page as "puppies recently placed into homes" That is sooooo neat!

QUOTE (tigerpawswhit @ Feb 26 2009, 12:06 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=734457


> Congratulations!!! I have been looking on Divinity's website and saw the video they have posted of Smoochie and Miley playing together. She is an absolute doll and I can't wait to see more pictures of her![/B]


----------



## jennwask (Oct 13, 2008)

Thanks to the buttercup...WOW a Clevelander is an O's fan...how awesome is that!!!

QUOTE (TheButtercup @ Feb 26 2009, 12:11 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=734458


> hooooray!! how exciting, and she is gorgeous :wub:
> 
> the buttercup approves as well, as she hopes there are more oriole maltese on her favorite forum
> (okay there may not be MANY o's fans, but the few there are... we are GREAT friends! LOL)
> ...


----------



## jennwask (Oct 13, 2008)

I am sooo excited....the week is going super fast because I am trying to get sooo many things done so I don't have to do ANYTHING but spend time with her and help her adjust to her new home!! I'm even working extra hours this week so I can take a few days off to be with her and spoil her from day 1!!!

YES I am completely ready.....her crate has been set up in my bedroom for about 3 weeks now, I have her food & treats all set and ready, her puppy scrapbook already begun with the pics Claudia has been sharing w/ me over the weeks AND her wardrobe has grown tremendously, lol...my husband keeps saying "stop buying her clothes, she is going to have a bigger wardrobe than me"  

I can tell you I have been seraching for just about a year now for my "perfect" baby girl and when Claudia told me just after Christmas she had what I was looking for, I couldn't believe it....patience has paid off!!!!

I AM SET AND EXCITED!!!!! Thanks so much to everyone for sharing in this joy w/ me! :chili:


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

She is gorgeous!! :wub: :wub: :wub: I am so happy that you found her. I can not wait till you share pictures of her homecoming.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

What a perfect little piece of fluffy love! :aktion033:


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

Wow...she is soooo cute!!! thanks for posting her pics!!! :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: *CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## jennwask (Oct 13, 2008)

Oh believe me, my camera batteries are already charging for the day at the airport next Thursday!!!! If yo uhaven't seen the video on Divinity's website someone mentioned here earlier from two weeks ago at 11 weeks, check it out....Miley is the one in the back of her little brother most of the time...

http://www.divinitymaltese.com/puppies.html

Also, her pic is the 1st one listed after the pups for sale under "recently placed pups"


----------



## garrettsmom (May 15, 2006)

Your little girl is absolutely precious! For some reason I didn't see a link for the video though(?)

The little boys available are breathtaking too! And the prices very down to earth!! I soooo want a little boy next time :wub:


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Miley is beyond cute. What a perfect little fluffball! The pictures in your album are just incredibly sweet. I checked out the movie on Divinity's site too. I could watch it over & over. I'm so happy for you. We love pictures as I'm sure you know so get extra batteries for your camera! And get some of Fluffy in your album so we can see him.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Oh my goodness, congratulations!!! She is SOOOO PRECIOUS in that video! Absolutely adorable! Can't wait to see more pics of her! :wub:


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

She is stunning and a real sweetie pie. Congratulations! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## frankie (Mar 6, 2008)

wow.she so gorgeous.congrats. :wub: :wub:


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

She's soooo beautiful. Congratulations! I'm getting my baby boy on March 6th so I know what you mean about the waiting. Enjoy and treasure her and would love to see more pics when you get her home.


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

Oh my goodness, what an absolute doll!! I love the way Miley is standing on her brother.....Reina does that to Stuart all the time. Congratulations!! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Oh she is PRECIOUS!!! :wub: :wub: 
Who is her dam and sire?


----------



## jennwask (Oct 13, 2008)

OH that is just sooo cool! How old is he? They will be "gorwing up together"!!! Would love to swap pics as they change and get older!!! I'll check other posts...have you posted pics of him?? Congrats to you as well.....what excitement!!!!! It's almost here..I told my Fluffy boy tonight..."next week this time, your new baby sister will be here!!!"

QUOTE (cleooscar @ Feb 26 2009, 09:16 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=734914


> She's soooo beautiful. Congratulations! I'm getting my baby boy on March 6th so I know what you mean about the waiting. Enjoy and treasure her and would love to see more pics when you get her home.[/B]


----------



## jennwask (Oct 13, 2008)

Thank you!! Divinity's Ch Noelle & Ch Rio

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Feb 26 2009, 09:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=734952


> Oh she is PRECIOUS!!! :wub: :wub:
> Who is her dam and sire?[/B]


----------



## dex'smom (Jan 11, 2009)

that video is too adorable - congrats she is stunning


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

QUOTE (jennwask @ Feb 26 2009, 10:20 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=734986


> OH that is just sooo cool! How old is he? They will be "gorwing up together"!!! Would love to swap pics as they change and get older!!! I'll check other posts...have you posted pics of him?? Congrats to you as well.....what excitement!!!!! It's almost here..I told my Fluffy boy tonight..."next week this time, your new baby sister will be here!!!"
> 
> QUOTE (cleooscar @ Feb 26 2009, 09:16 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=734914





> She's soooo beautiful. Congratulations! I'm getting my baby boy on March 6th so I know what you mean about the waiting. Enjoy and treasure her and would love to see more pics when you get her home.[/B]


[/B][/QUOTE]

Napoleon just turned 12 weeks yesterday. He was born on December 4th. When is Miley's birthday? I'd love to swap pictures and exchange stories. I'm going to visit him again this weekend (it's more than an hour drive but I just miss him so much). I haven't posted any pictures (don't know how yet) but will be taking his pictures this weekend and try to figure out how to do it.


----------



## jennwask (Oct 13, 2008)

Miley was born NOvember 28, 2008....I would love to compare notes!! Cannot wait to see pics of your precious baby boy!!! Have fun this weekend..I wish Miley were in driving distance to see her, but ONLY 6 MORE DAYS til I meet her in person!!! :aktion033: 


QUOTE (cleooscar @ Feb 27 2009, 11:26 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=735323


> QUOTE (jennwask @ Feb 26 2009, 10:20 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=734986





> OH that is just sooo cool! How old is he? They will be "gorwing up together"!!! Would love to swap pics as they change and get older!!! I'll check other posts...have you posted pics of him?? Congrats to you as well.....what excitement!!!!! It's almost here..I told my Fluffy boy tonight..."next week this time, your new baby sister will be here!!!"
> 
> QUOTE (cleooscar @ Feb 26 2009, 09:16 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=734914





> She's soooo beautiful. Congratulations! I'm getting my baby boy on March 6th so I know what you mean about the waiting. Enjoy and treasure her and would love to see more pics when you get her home.[/B]


[/B][/QUOTE]

Napoleon just turned 12 weeks yesterday. He was born on December 4th. When is Miley's birthday? I'd love to swap pictures and exchange stories. I'm going to visit him again this weekend (it's more than an hour drive but I just miss him so much). I haven't posted any pictures (don't know how yet) but will be taking his pictures this weekend and try to figure out how to do it. 
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

She is just adorable. :wub:


----------



## lauraragdolls (Dec 10, 2005)

She is adorable. Getting a new puppy is so exciting. Congratulations! :wub: 

Laura


----------



## sm1964 (Feb 6, 2009)

I have been on an exhausting search for a reputable Maltese breeder for close to a year. I live in CT and we are in short supply here, so I knew I had to be very careful about going out of state. Someone here put me in touch with Claudia also. She sent me some pictures of a litter that was born 2 weeks ago. She has some gorgeous dogs and I have had some lengthy phone conversations with her lately. I felt very comfortable with our conversations and it became very apparent that she loves her dogs and she takes breeding very seriously. I almost put a deposit down on one of the pups and then I saw one of her retired dogs on the website. His name is Jimee and he is one of her dogs available for adoptiion. I kept going back to his picture because his sweet little face kept haunting me. We decided on a date and I timed it so Jimee will be coming home with me the week of my birthday. I can't wait!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (sm1964 @ Mar 20 2009, 10:30 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=748964


> I have been on an exhausting search for a reputable Maltese breeder for close to a year. I live in CT and we are in short supply here, so I knew I had to be very careful about going out of state. Someone here put me in touch with Claudia also. She sent me some pictures of a litter that was born 2 weeks ago. She has some gorgeous dogs and I have had some lengthy phone conversations with her lately. I felt very comfortable with our conversations and it became very apparent that she loves her dogs and she takes breeding very seriously. I almost put a deposit down on one of the pups and then I saw one of her retired dogs on the website. His name is Jimee and he is one of her dogs available for adoptiion. I kept going back to his picture because his sweet little face kept haunting me. We decided on a date and I timed it so Jimee will be coming home with me the week of my birthday. I can't wait![/B]



Congratulations on Jimee! :two thumbs up:


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS!!


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

QUOTE (sm1964 @ Mar 20 2009, 09:30 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=748964


> I have been on an exhausting search for a reputable Maltese breeder for close to a year. I live in CT and we are in short supply here, so I knew I had to be very careful about going out of state. Someone here put me in touch with Claudia also. She sent me some pictures of a litter that was born 2 weeks ago. She has some gorgeous dogs and I have had some lengthy phone conversations with her lately. I felt very comfortable with our conversations and it became very apparent that she loves her dogs and she takes breeding very seriously. I almost put a deposit down on one of the pups and then I saw one of her retired dogs on the website. His name is Jimee and he is one of her dogs available for adoptiion. I kept going back to his picture because his sweet little face kept haunting me. We decided on a date and I timed it so Jimee will be coming home with me the week of my birthday. I can't wait![/B]


Congrats on your new baby!! 


:celebrate - fireworks: :celebrate - fireworks: :celebrate - fireworks:


----------



## Kenny&Tiffany'sMom (Feb 2, 2009)

Congrats!!! I sent you a PM I couldn't be happier with Tiffany she is one of Claudia's!!


----------



## sofiesmama (Oct 7, 2008)

we are becoming quite the Divinity family here!

between Miley, Napolean, Tiffany, Jimee and my Samson, we should have a quorum by the time the babies reach voting age!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Congrats on your new boy. :cheer:


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

welcome to spoiled maltese.. :wub:


----------



## CindyOC (7 mo ago)

jennwask said:


> Well I just wanted to thank everyone for their thoughts on my posting of a particular breeder I was considering puppies from....my patience has FINALLY paid off....I am getting a baby girl from Claudia's Divinity Maltese!! I am soooo excited, her babies are soooo beautiful on her webiste and I just cannot wait! She is 5 weeks old today...when I inquired several months back, her puppies go so fast that I wasn't able to get one at that time BUT low and behold, this time it worked out!! Soooo I am so glad I didn't rush into another breeder, because I really loved the look of her babies as well as everything I read about her and her breeding program. Claudia was kind enough to confirm receipt of my deposit today so I can finally relax a bit and know that my new baby girl will be coming home to Maryland in about 7 weeks!!!
> 
> I just had to share and as I mentioned in my one and only other previous post, I read SM EVERY day but just haven't posted....I will def. share my little girl when she arrives w/ everyone....I currently have a boy Maltese who will be 15 the end of Feb and is doing very, very well and I just love him to pieces...I cannot wait to spoil this baby girl the same as i do him!!
> 
> Thank you all again for all of your knowledgeable information and assistance...I cannot tell you all how many times I have used the breeder referral links on this site in the past months!!! It has been a huge help in my venture!!! :chili:


I also got a Maltese Puppy from Claudia in 2009. He was everything. He lived for 13 years. I remember her telling me she had 2 litters at the time. I was wondering if you still have yours.


----------

